
Glide – Create a mobile app from a Google Sheet in 5 minutes - xek6ae
https://www.glideapps.com/
======
xek6ae
"The founders of Glide, a member of the Y Combinator Winter 2019 class, had a
notion that building mobile apps in the enterprise was too hard. They decided
to simplify the process by starting with a spreadsheet, and automatically
turning the contents into a slick mobile app." \- techcrunch.com

------
bufferoverflow
Well done! It seems like a very specific niche, but if you think about it, it
covers many types of apps.

